# ASI Bus Slave entfernen



## kolbendosierer (24 März 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte an einer Bestehenden Anlage einen ASI Bus Teilnehmer entfernen, da dieser nicht mehr gebraucht wird.

CPU:S7 313 / 6ES7 313-1AD03-0AB0
CP : CP 342-2 / 6GK7342-2AH00-0XA0
Slave's die entfernt werden sollen:
1x 3RK1400-1CE00-0AA2
1x 3RK1200-0CE02-0AA2

Nun meine Frage:
In der Bedienungsanleitung, habe ich gelesen das neue Slaves mittels der SET Taste am CP hinzugefügt werden können (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe). 
Funktioniert diese Vorgehensweisse dann auch bei entfernen von Slaves?

Würde das so funktionieren:
Wenn alles Spannungslos, Slaves abklemmen --> CPU in Stop,Spannung Ein,CP mittels SET Taste in Projektierungsmodus --> SET Taste nochmals drücken, so das die LED's "CM" und "CER" ausgehen --> CPU in Run 



Bedanke mich vorab.

Robert


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 März 2009)

Hallo Robert,
so funktioniert es auf jeden Fall.
Wahrscheinlich kannst du ihn aber auch bei laufender Anlage abstecken - das nimmt der ASi dir nicht übel. 

Gruß
LL


----------



## Guste (24 März 2009)

Hallo Robert je nach Konfiguration vom Asi Master.
geht dann aber die S7 beim Abstecken in Stop.
Der Asi Master muß im CONFIG-Mode laufen


----------



## HerrKaleu (24 März 2009)

*Antwort*

Hallo,  
vielleicht hilft dir das hier:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csFetch&nodeid=1117847&forcedownload=true

Bei meinem Master kann man ohne Probleme einen Slave rausnehmen, es leuchtet dann "CER" und "AUP" ["Slave fehlt" / "Slave Antwortet nicht"]

MFG
Thorsten


----------



## kolbendosierer (24 März 2009)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten, nächste Woche kann ich an die Linie ran. Kann ja nochmal berichten wenns n Problem gab.


Danke

Robert


----------



## vierlagig (24 März 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> das nimmt der ASi dir nicht übel.



nu, bei der 300er funzt das wohl ... S5 und 200er machen da mehr zicken ... da geht der CP auch gern mal in störung ... was hab ich da schon geflucht - aber alles wird gut!

aufpassen beim schreiben und lesen: ein schreib/lese-zugriff sollte auf die entfernten module nicht mehr stattfinden, dass füllt (bei vorhandenem fehler-OB) sehr schnell den diagnosepuffer ...


----------



## kolbendosierer (24 März 2009)

Jo die Module die E/A Technisch nicht mehr gebraucht werden, werden auch aus dem Programm entfernt. Ist schon alles vorbereitet.

Robert


----------



## kolbendosierer (2 April 2009)

Hallo,

wollte nur kurz vermelden, das es wunderbar funktioniert hat.

Gruß und Danke nochmal


Robert


----------

